# Sunday



## ofelles (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 19, 2021)

Good ones! 

Ryan


----------



## ofelles (Sep 19, 2021)

*Couple more*


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 19, 2021)

Great mid-day chuckles!
Jim


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 19, 2021)

Good ones and thanks for sharing  !


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 19, 2021)

Nice a laugh always seems to help

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 20, 2021)

That Bar setup would be useful!..One Restaurant /Bar I worked was built in 1901. There was a brass trough in the floor, just in front of the Foot Rest and what I  thought was a brass Kick Plate. The trough was 6" wide X 2" deep and ran the length of the Bar to a drain. I asked about it. The owner said the trough originally had running water and was used by male patrons to Relieve themselves...JJ


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 20, 2021)

The ball cleaner!!!  I'm still laughing.
Gary


----------



## MJB05615 (Sep 20, 2021)

Good ones.  I, too am still laughing at the ball cleaner.  Thanks for these.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 21, 2021)

ofelles Thanks for the like I appreciate it.

As said a good laugh is always good. Just wonder where you guys fine all this stuff.

Warren


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 21, 2021)

Some good stuff there, love it! RAY


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 27, 2021)

Redneck5236 Thanks for the like I appreciate it.

Warren


----------



## pushok2018 (Sep 27, 2021)




----------

